# Looking to join or start a game of/with...



## Arkhandus (Mar 7, 2009)

......either Shadowrun 3e,
Chronicles of Ramlar,
Star Wars Saga,
Arcana Unearthed/Evolved,
Player's Handbook II or Book of Nine Swords,
ENP's Wild Spellcraft or Secrets of Theurgy,
GR's Advanced Player's Manual,
Oriental Adventures or Rokugan d20,
EverQuest d20,
Mutants & Masterminds 2e,
DSP's Third Dawn,
DSP's Untapped Potential,
material from DSP's Untapped Classes line,
or material from DSP's Mind Unveiled line.

Really, just anything I bought myself for GM's Day or that I've had lying around my shelf for the past 1-3 months or 1-5 years unused.  Except that I haven't read enough yet from the Imperial Age, Steem & Steel, The Fantastic Science, or Elements of Magic (R/LA/ME), so I'm not ready to do anything with those.

Of what I've listed, I've only actually had the chance to play SR3 a few hours in total, DMed a single OA/Rokugan mini-campaign, played a Dragon Shaman in one adventure, DMed for a Dragon Shaman in one campaign, played a Crusader for 2-3 sessions and a Rogue/Swordsage in one PbP, and DMed for martial adepts in one adventure.  Almost all my active RPGing experience is with 2e AD&D and core 3e/3.5e D&D (it's sad that so few I've played under actually allow anything beyond the core); and nearly all my non-core 3.x experience is from DMing such stuff myself because nobody else would.


So, c'mon, guys and gals.  Is there ANYONE running games here with any of those books/settings/RPGs (and a slot open), or anyone else besides me who's *interested *in those right now?

I'm not entirely averse to just DMing/GMing it myself, as usually ends up being my only recourse, but I'd really like to play with something besides core 3.5 for a change.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 9, 2009)

...........Anyone?


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 9, 2009)

I think the forum is more focused on 4th Edition at the moment. Ever tried it? If you feel like it, try visiting the link in my sig.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 9, 2009)

The forum is open to games for any system, I think it's just that this thread lacks any kind of focus.

Seeking a DM as a player is always difficult.  If you want to run a game for most of those systems, you'll probably find players.  But if you want to play, it's all up to the whim of the DM.

And that's a big list of possible systems.    I get where you're coming from, but again, you're more likely to attract attention if you just pick one and run with it.  That way, people have a better idea of what they're getting into.

From what I've seen around, you're most likely to have success with any of the D&D stuff, and the M&M.  There are also games of each being run around, so you may just have to watch for openings.  This isn't to say the others won't work, but it's less certain.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 10, 2009)

I feel your frustration.  I've a bunch of cool stuff that I've never had the chance to use, too.  So, I'm _interested_ but I don't think I have the time to do more than play right now.  Of the items on your list, I'm _most_ interested in Arcana Evolved or Elements of Magic, revised (+LA and even though EoM is on your 'not ready yet' list).  I'm open to others.

Hopefully someone else will also express interest and/or DM.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 10, 2009)

No, I'm not the least bit interested in 4e, but thanks anyway.  And there's plenty of systems represented and discussed on EN World.

I tried soliciting players for Ramlar, but got very little response, and no commitment.  I do plan on running M&M here at some point, but don't have a story arc ready for it yet.  If I try soliciting players or GMs for a single system at a time, I'll just spend weeks or a month with no responses again between each attempt. 

I'm just trying to find folks to play non-D&D or non-standard-D&D with, whether it's me GMing or someone else.  It's just so hard to find a non-D&D group (or a non-core-D&D group online, for some reason).  All I've seen around here that isn't classic, core, or 4e D&D (beyond the many aborted games other GMs have tried to start) has been one or two WoD games (not my cuppa joe), two or three M&M games (which are always full), and two or three D20 Modern games (only one currently active and full AFAIK); plus two SWSE games (full) and one CoC game I forgot.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 10, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> No, I'm not the least bit interested in 4e...




Apparantly, that's not specific to D&D even.



> Shadowrun 3e








> It's just so hard to find a non-D&D group (or a non-core-D&D group online, for some reason).




I believe that most online D&D 3E/3.5 games are non-core, actually, or allow non-core material (i.e. not in the way, that core-classes are banned; which would be a bit more extreme view of non-core).

Non-D&D is rare on these boards, however. This is still a D&D-focused site, only a fraction of the discussion goes beyond D&D, so that seems quite natural.

Maybe expanding your sites would help there... there are plenty generic online gaming sites, like RPoL, available.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't have any SR4 material. *shrug*

And of course by non-core I mean just anything that isn't restricted to core 3.5.  I've seen hardly any games here in the past few years that weren't restricted to core rules + _maybe_ a Complete X book or two in some cases.  Even though there are plenty of D&D books and D&D-with-different-window-dressing games around, like OA/Rokugan, Arcana Unearthed/Evolved, or EQ d20.

I'm not familiar with any other PbP sites other than Play-By-Web, which has a _terrible_ set-up and code-base.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 10, 2009)

Monkey _is_ planning on using more D&D stuff (including PHB2, Tome of Nine Swords and Oriental Adventures) eventually.  Monkey has a limited budget however.  

I also plan on running Star Wars Saga Edition soon-ish.  I have that book, I just need to get around to reading it.  

I'd like to be able to get into the other stuff on your list, but Monkey's game budget is such that I limit purchases to what I know I'll be able to get players for, so, D&D for the most part.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 10, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> Arcana Unearthed/Evolved,
> Player's Handbook II
> EverQuest d20,
> DSP's Untapped Potential,
> material from DSP's Untapped Classes line,




If its these I'd have an interest but it would depend on RW stuff at the moment.

I allow them (and more) in mine but both of those are full right now.


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 11, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> I don't have any SR4 material. *shrug*
> 
> And of course by non-core I mean just anything that isn't restricted to core 3.5.  I've seen hardly any games here in the past few years that weren't restricted to core rules + _maybe_ a Complete X book or two in some cases.  Even though there are plenty of D&D books and D&D-with-different-window-dressing games around, like OA/Rokugan, Arcana Unearthed/Evolved, or EQ d20.
> 
> I'm not familiar with any other PbP sites other than Play-By-Web, which has a _terrible_ set-up and code-base.






			
				Adventure in the Swordlands said:
			
		

> All WOTC 3.5 books are available, with the noted restrictions on class.




I just started an Iron Heroes themed 3.5 game using the E6 rules.There are some restrictions on things I don't want in the gameworld, but character creation was fairly open. We ended up with a Spellcaster (UA generic class), Rogue/Warblade, Fighter/Warblade/Swordsage, and a Crusader. 

If you want to make a character go ahead. I'll put you on the list of alternates. Currently there is one alternate but I don't have a character sheet from that person.

There are also the gaming forums at the OoTS website. People run more varied game systems there. I think currently there's a Warhammer game, plus Maid, Naruto, Modern, something called Fire Emblem, and a Call of Cthulhu game.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 12, 2009)

I ran lots of Non-core games back in the day, as well as playing in and GMing a few non-D&D games (particularily I've always been fond of WoD and M&M).  

I find the standard '1st level core d&d' games that many seem so obsessed with to be... well to be quite honest, kinda boring unless the GM's got a really good story.  Even then I'm in it more for the story than for the gaming, which is tantamount to reading a book IMO (Entertaining but it doesn't scratch the itch).

I'm also on the "4th ed.. meh" bandwagon. I've played it, it's entertaining...  then again, so's blackjack, but neither are activities I'd actively seek as a way to to spend my free time. *shrug*

BTW - 
To any who remember me, I've taken care of much of the problems in my life that caused my hiatus about 6 months ago, and am tentatively coming back to the boards.  I don't think i'm up to DMing ATM, but I am down with Ark's idea that we need some more non-standard gamin round here.


So I think thats my usually long and rambling way of saying: Yes, I'm down for some of that.  I'd be in for M&M, Star Wars, or any non-core D&D if others are up for it.  Maybe we should start a poll.. "what do people want to play?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice to see ya back around, Jemal.

So, Jemal, do you have Arcana Unearthed or Arcana Evolved?

I _might _try running something with *AU/AE* (though I might regret spending the money so soon instead of later, I bought PDFs of AE, Transcendance, Legacy of the Dragons, and the Book of Iron Might for GM's Day; before I just had AU),
*or *Pathfinder Beta,
*or *a mix of core 3.5, BoIM, PHB II, Bo9S, Advanced Player's Manual, Secrets of Theurgy, Wild Spellcraft, XPH stuff in the SRD, High Psionics, Untapped Potential/Untapped Classes, and Mind Unveiled.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome back, Jemal!  

On a side note, are you interested in continuing the adventures of Sir William?  The rest of the gang is all there (ethandrew and shadowmask are back, too).


----------



## Jemal (Mar 12, 2009)

Hiya Monkey.   William was a fun character, I'll definitely have to go check out the thread and see where you guys are at & How much I've missed.
EDIT: Were you talking about entering William into your new shadowgate game? It's the only one I can find ATM.

Ark - I'd love to be in one of your games, but on the downside I don't have many of the resources you listed.   My available resources include most 3.5 stuff, when it comes to non-D&D I have WoD, M&M, Star Wars Saga, and Warhammer Dark Heresy, so I wouldn't be available for the Arcana games.  An all-books allowed (or even many books allowed) D&D game would be right up my alley though.  I'm mostly familiar with the Complete series, a couple "Races of" books, and phb2, (though if you were to open it up even further, I _DO_ have acess to some of the mongoose quintessentials, which have some neat and fun stuff that i haven't been able to use for years..)

In the end, I don't need access to every resource you want to include so long as I've got acess to some'a them, I suppose.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 12, 2009)

Paths of Legend: The Azgundi Tournaments

There's a side plot in a seperate thread going on with one of the characters, but we can talk more about that in the OOC thread as I don't want to further hijack Arkhandus's thread.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'd love to play in a 3ed shadowrun game with a few other commited players, and a really good story. Shadowrun is one of the few RPGs where I actually like playing spellcasters  I also always thought that SR was one of the games best suited to PbP since the party makeup can change between each run, and each run doesn't have to take months in game time.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 13, 2009)

Well, I was more hoping to _play _SR3 than to GM it here........since my first time GMing it won't be until a week or two from now, at the earliest, and I've only had the chance to play in a few short sessions of Shadowrun before.  I'm nowhere _near _capable yet of running a Shadowrun game with even just an above average story.  

As it is, I'm going to be trying for a _mediocre _story with a small group of fellow SR newbs (though I at least have _some _experience with the game and setting, unlike them).  Until I've played more alongside experienced SR players, or spent a lot more money on SR books to get a firmer grasp of the setting and everything, I won't be able to come up with a great Shadowrun storyline.  As it is, I've ready maybe half a dozen SR novels and 2 gamebooks (SR3 and New Seattle), aside from skimming parts of some books my friends had at the table several years ago.


Aside: So is there enough interest in a 3.5 D&D game with expanded and 3PP materials for us to get a game going?  At this point I'm thinking of Oerth with the timeline advanced some 20 years, as events like the introduction of the Sublime Way and the appearance of Rajrin the Dreaming Isle go by in those 20-odd years, allowing various non-core material to be used.

After I've read more from the few AE PDFs I bought, I may run a game with AU/AE later.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm still interested, but just so you know I know next to nothing about Oerth.


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 13, 2009)

I'd be interested in a 3.5 game using non-core/alternate rules. I have more ideas to run such a game but I know that right now I can't afford the time to DM more than one game.

I also don't understand the fascination with 1st lvl core games. It's interesting in a get back to basics sort of way, I suppose.

I'm not familiar with most 3rd party books, but I have an extensive collection of 3.5 books. I'd like to see a dnd game that uses some UA rules, or a different setting than FR. I'm a particular fan of the reserve point and class defense bonus rules, as well as E6. I like the concept of Gestalt classes but generally don't like how it's implemented. You usually end up with really weird combinations that either don't make sense or are obvious attempts at power gaming. Not that I'm against power gamers (being one myself), I just prefer it to be done with style and some attempt at a definite theme.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 13, 2009)

Monkey has actually been contemplating a Gestalt campaign for a while.  As mentioned above, however, its the implementation that has bogged down the planning a bit.


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 13, 2009)

Any particular problems that I could offer advice for?


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 13, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> I'm still interested, but just so you know I know next to nothing about Oerth.



Well, the good thing about Oerth/Greyhawk is, that's just fine. ^_^
And there's lots of Greyhawk lore out there on the 'net.  I can easily give a short rundown in the recruiting post if I go ahead with that kernel of a campaign concept.

lvl 1 fighter: I, on the other hand, don't care much at all for E6 and would much rather play Shadowrun as my gritty "Oh frag it's a DRAGON we're all gonna DIE!!!!!!" or "Oh frag it's a GHOUL!!!!!  My street sam is gonna puke, before the last shred of life and humanity is sucked outta his cyborg hoop!" game of choice.

I am, however, willing to use some UA material from the Hypertext SRD, though not gestalt for now.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 14, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> ... and one CoC game I forgot.




There are two CoC games. One is mine and the other belongs to Drowned Hero and new players are always welcome. finding CoC players is hard.
DH uses D20 rules and I use Chaosium rules.
You are welcome to join if you want.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 15, 2009)

I'd definitely be up for some expanded 3.5 gaming.  Gestalt would be awesome too, as I haven't played that in forever.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 15, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> I can easily give a short rundown in the recruiting post if I go ahead with that kernel of a campaign concept.
> 
> I am, however, willing to use some UA material from the Hypertext SRD, though not gestalt for now.




Greyhawk with UA sounds interesting to me, especially since it seems as if the GammaWorld game I'm in has crapped out.


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 15, 2009)

Aside from gestalt, the generic classes are what I've most wanted to play from UA. Unfortunately I haven't had the opportunity to try either.

Has anyone played with the generic classes? What were you're experiences?


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 15, 2009)

I would totally be up for a multiple-sources-OK game set in Oerth. Especially if there's some gestalt action 'cause I've never tried it.

Edit: I misinterpreted the thread so far, so I think I'm expressing interest in a game that no one's planning on running. Still, I'm interested in the ideas the thread's been tossing around if anyone's actually up for starting something new.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, I'm up for basically anything I can do without actually buying new books.  I've got some WoD, and most of the 3.5 stuff, and I'm willing to spend time online with anyone who can help me make a character without the books.

As far as the optional 3.5 stuff, I'm pretty much up for whatever as long as it doesn't come with the 'low roleplaying' tag that the recent games have been using...


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 15, 2009)

I think the trick to gestalt 3.5 is setting caps for numbers of classes (2-3 base classes and maybe only 1 PrC), along with a really powerful story. With so many choices, people try to play everything at once instead of just focusing on a single aspect of a party. This seems to hurt other players feelings, or infringe on many concepts and drive people away?

I've built G-toons for a couple of games, but as soon as the characters are built everyone seems to lose interest. Also finding players (and DMs) that can commit to any kind of minimum posting schedule has been hard for the last 6 months or so, as its very important to keep a game fresh in everyones mind. They have to be anxious to see what happens next and almost worried not to check in for fear of missing something vital.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, I guess I can allow gestalt then, since there's so much demand for it.  I'll start up a recruiting thread when I have a more concrete campaign idea ready.  But I do hope somebody else will run something mechanically interesting soon, too.


Roleplay is all well and good, but you can only play so many core-rules Fighters, Wizards, Clerics, and Rogues over the years before the gameplay gets boring without anything new on occasion.  I've had awesome fun RPing ogre magi, gnomes, dwarves, kappa, halflings, and other characters, but I've had little mechanically-interesting or fun-gameplay experiences with 3e thus far, because I've been restricted to the same few core options with other 3e DMs (which results in most of my 3e characters playing exactly like my least-interesting 2e characters).

Of the few times I haven't been so restricted, the DMs just flaked out early on.  My halfling rogue/swordsage here is the only slightly mechanically-interesting character I have, and his personality doesn't lend itself to a lot of roleplay, so he's only half-interesting; his tactics are repetitive too because of the multiclass; he just gets 2 rounds of maneuver-based sneak attacks before it becomes a struggle to remain a useful teammate.

I enjoy the RP, and I do plenty of RP both as a DM and as a player, but it's not the only thing I play D&D for; I did _nothing but_ RP when I was on the Beyond Dominia Roleplaying Mill, and that was great, but it wasn't the same as D&D.  Anyone who's played with me on OpenRPG can attest that I do a lot of RP on either side of the DM's screen.


Re: CoC: I don't have the material for it and am only marginally familiar.  Not that I wouldn't enjoy it sometime if I did have the stuff.  But I only use what I own, aside from the d20 SRDs, since they're free OGC.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Mar 15, 2009)

On that note, consider me interested in whatever you decide to run from this thread.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 13, 2009)

Just lettin' ya know I haven't forgotten this.  I am still working on the campaign idea, I've just been too busy in the past two months to do much brainstorming or prepwork for it yet.  I may have an actual update or recruiting thread this month.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 13, 2009)

Well throw out a couple of solid parameters like; level / point buy /  dungeon crawl vs wilderness setting, things like that to give players something to wrap their brains around. I saw that you noticed the mid lvl campaign idea that exploded today. There is a lot of interest in playing higher than the standard lvl 1-6 games. Since Leif can't handle more than 5 players I'm sure you could find a whole crew easy enough


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2009)

Aye, I'm allready running 3 campaigns (One of which is on the cusp of becoming epic), so I'm not up for starting any more at the moment, but ENWorld has always had a fair share of people wanting to PLAY Higher level.  the only problem ever is finding DM's.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 28, 2009)

*D20/3.X D&D, and M&M 2E, PbPs forthcoming*

Well, despite months of delay and distraction, I've finally gotten my campaign ready.  Took a while just to go through the various materials I'm intending to use for the campaign, and I'm still hammering out a few details on integration of the materials, but my mixed-materials Gestalt d20/3.X D&D campaign is finally about to enter the recruitment phase.

I'm finishing a few details on integrating the different rulebooks and setting materials, but will post the Recruiting thread for Oerth: Rain of Stars sometime this coming week (I doubt I'll get to it before Tuesday, though, since I'm kinda busy with OpenRPG campaigns on Saturday-through-Monday each week).

The allowed materials for Oerth: Rain of Stars are pretty much the following, as will be posted in the Recruiting thread when I get it up:

The material in the Hypertext SRD, excluding some (not all) of the Unearthed Arcana content reproduced in the Variant Rules section of the SRD.  Living Greyhawk Gazeteer, Player's Handbook II, Tome of Battle: The Book of Nine Swords, Savage Species, Arms & Equipment Guide, Stronghold Builder's Guidebook, Sword & Fist, Tome & Blood, Defenders of the Faith, Song & Silence, Masters of the Wild, Manual of the Planes, Deities & Demigods, Epic Level Handbook, Oriental Adventures, Monster Manual II, and Monsters of Faerun (for races like alaghi, genasi, wemics, and such).  I will handle any necessary 3.0 to 3.5 conversions.

Various issues of Dragon Magazine for 3.0 and 3.5 D&D.  AEG's Rokugan supplement for Oriental Adventures (not other Rokugan material, as I don't have any others).  Green Ronin's Advanced Player's Manual (for classes, feats, spells, psychic's appendix, and possibly the mass-combat rules later).  Malhavoc Press' Arcana Unearthed, Arcana Evolved, Book of Iron Might, the Trasncendence supplement for AE, and the Legacy of the Dragons supplement for AU/AE.  EN Publishing's Secrets of Theurgy (unfortunately, the prestige class prohibitions of this gestalt campaign render Secrets of Theurgy fairly useless to the PCs, but there may be non-gestalt NPCs that use theurgic prestige classes).  Natural 20 Press' Wild Spellcraft.  Lion's Den Press' Classes of Legend: The Priest of the Celestial Spheres.

Dreamscarred Press' Untapped Potential, Third Dawn, The Mind Divine, High Psionics: Psionic Feats, High Psionics: Sequestral Feats, The Mind Unveiled: Dreamscapes, The Mind Unveiled: Enlightened Monk, The Mind Unveiled: Feats, The Mind Unveiled: Halo Knight, The Mind Unveiled: Psionic Items, The Mind Unveiled: Mind Blade Feats, The Mind Unveiled: Morphean, The Mind Unveiled: Prestige Classes, Untapped Classes: The Complete Marksman, and Untapped Classes: The Complete Society Mind.  And some of the 3.0/3.5 D&D material remaining on the Wizards of the Coast website (which includes a few classes that are there from old previews, like the Marshal).


*Sidenote: I'm still interested in finding a game to play in using some of the materials in the first post of this thread. *

*Sidenote #2: Also, I may as well include a notice that I'll soon be opening recruitment for a Mutants & Masterminds 2E play-by-post called The Bay City Sentinels.*  However, that game will be run on the forums at Crazy Monkey's Asylum, a much smaller PbP/forum site that runs faster than laggy EN World of late.  I'll be posting some details there in the new Bay City Sentinels forum this weekend, and opening recruitment sometime next week or thereabouts.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 28, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> *Sidenote #2: Also, I may as well include a notice that I'll soon be opening recruitment for a Mutants & Masterminds 2E play-by-post called The Bay City Sentinels.*  However, that game will be run on the forums at Crazy Monkey's Asylum, a much smaller PbP/forum site that runs faster than laggy EN World of late.  I'll be posting some details there in the new Bay City Sentinels forum this weekend, and opening recruitment sometime next week or thereabouts.




I just joined up over there and eagerly anticipate the details.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 30, 2009)

do you have a lvl in mind yet for the gestalt 3.x game?


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2009)

Interesting...


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes, interested as well. I love me some high powered 3.5ish.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 1, 2009)

It'll be starting at 7th-level.  I'm finishing up details for the recruiting thread.

Recruitment for the M&M game has opened at Crazy Monkey's forums.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 1, 2009)

7th lvl is just about perfect for 3.x and I definitely want in. 

I like M&M more in theory than in actual practice. The superhero genre has been tried by many systems, but the only one I think did it right was Paladium with the MDC system.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2009)

*stares at Vertexx in abject horror*

Er...I mean...I'm also interested.


----------



## jager0727 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'd also be interested (especially starting at lvl 7, it's almost an unreachable goal in PbP if you start at 1 st *L*) Now that things have slowed down and only two games I was looking at really panned out it'd be nice to try something with some non-WotC stuff I have


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 5, 2009)

Slight delay this week.  Unexpected flood of activity in my Mutants & Masterminds recruiting thread that distracted me far too much these past few days with a barrage of questions and concept submissions to answer/reply to.

Now that THAT is finally sort of subsiding (since most of the group has decided on characters now and questions have all but stopped, and I'm not going over char-sheets until next week), I'll get the recruiting thread info for THIS game (which is substantial, since I have so many books/sources to describe the use of in this campaign) finished this weekend hopefully.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 12, 2009)

Hmm...any word on this?


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 5, 2010)

Kind of hectic holiday season kept me a lot busier than expected (I usually don't have much to deal with around that time of year), and it took more work than I thought to get everything ready for my M&M campaign so I could start it off on Christmas.  So I didn't get around to finishing the last of my initial prep-work/info for starting this campaign yet.  But I'm getting back to my usual online activities this week, so hopefully I'll have the recruiting thread finally posted sometime this week.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey, no worries. Glad to have you back. 

Holidays were pretty busy for me too, so I'm in no position to gripe.


----------



## Rathan (Jan 6, 2010)

a Mutants and Masterminds game at power level 7?.... I'm almost assured I'd love to be in on this one.. we are playing a M&M's here at home table top at power level 6 so the more experience I get the better I will be here... is there still room?

EDIT: Perhaps I miss-read is there a Mutants and Masterminds game being offered here.... or is this another game which has referenced a M&M game in it elsewhere?.... if this is not M&M recruitment... what game is being offered here and what source materials do I need?


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 6, 2010)

As I understand it, the M&M game is PL 10 and on another forum. 

The level 7 game is a gestalt thingy, though details are still forthcoming.


----------



## Rathan (Jan 6, 2010)

*sighs softly..* tis a shame... but after my last experience with how busy CM usually is and how infrequently he and his players usually post in his games.. I'm dis-inclined to join any game of his.... not a slight on him or his games but I like to see once a day posting if possible so things move smoothly and semi quickly..... 


what source books are needed for the gestalt thingy game?.... more than likely one I don't have... but I thought I'd at least ask


----------

